
Programmers Need To Learn Statistics Or I Will Kill Them All - Ashuu
http://zedshaw.com/essays/programmer_stats.html
======
EB5
I don't know where you are from, but in germany basic statistic knowledge
(like what you described: mean, median, standard deviation, confidence
intervalls) is taught in high school. It's pretty common knowledge.

Where are you from?

~~~
Ashuu
I thought this might be a good read for programmers who don't know statistics.
Actually, I was also wondering as I was also taught basic statistics in high
school (India) except confidence intervals.

